

Whoever did this at Apple, I tip my hat to you - locusm
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20140911/optimising-for-the-0-33/

======
xavierxf-
Forgive me if I'm wrong, but the example the author gives about changing
subway to train looks to be a conversation via text.

Does that mean Apple is actually changing the content of your texts? Does that
mean that it changes what displays on the receiver's screen based on their
locale?

